# Inserting comments, but not editing notes in protected sheet.



## JEH105 (Dec 15, 2022)

Hello everyone, 

*Is there a way to protect a sheet and allow the user to insert comments, but not edit the notes? 

Brief Summary:* It's for a workbook with automatic timestamps generated as notes. I don't want the automatic timestamp notes to be touched, but I still need them to be able to add comments as needed. 

I appreciate your help! 😊


----------



## daverunt (Dec 16, 2022)

With the format of the cell =Locked (I think that's the default for all cells)
Protect Sheet selected
Select Locked Cells = ticked
Select Unlocked Cells = ticked
You should be able to add comments and select the cell but not change the cell content


----------

